# Mk 2 Jetta Dash cluster conversion TD cluster to GTI cluster



## philsip (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey folks , im new to the site:laugh: 

Ive been looking up how to change my standard dash clocks to the gti clocks with the rev gauge and the trip computer and what not!
the connector socket at the back of the guages dont match the new gauge! the socket that plugs into my dash has a 20ish pin setup
where as the gti cluster has 2 individual connector sockets with 6-8 pins in each one
is there an adaptor harness out there that i can get or is this going to be one of them all day jobs of soldering new wiring! any advice would be greatly appricated please








old cluster








Gti cluster








back of the old cluster








Back of the GTI cluster









there is some differences which i guess wont work on the gauge but if at all anyone can give me advice how to get it to work, it would be appricated fully


----------



## philsip (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Mk 2 Jetta Dash cluster conversion TD cluster to GTI cluster (philsip)*

Please folks, any help at all?


----------



## philsip (Aug 21, 2009)

even just a wiring diagram to show what i can retro fit or anything like this to match up so some of the guages work


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Mk 2 Jetta Dash cluster conversion TD cluster to GTI cluster (philsip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philsip* »_Please folks, any help at all?

I'll bite. Get a non MFA cluster and you will be fine.


----------



## philsip (Aug 21, 2009)

right folks ive collected a different set of clocks that have the same 1 socket connector, it has extra pins inside none bent and none missing from the orginal ones!
but it wont work
I collected another GTI dash cluster but it was missing the mph gauge, so ive fitted mine! straight swap and have went to fit it!

First thing i notice is the indicator lights dont show on the dash, the trip is plain blank even if it was to just show the time, the the RPM guages doesnt work! any clues folks why it wont work?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (philsip)*

Spend an afternoon reading here in the "electrical systems" section:
http://www.a2resource.com/index.html
Mixng Motometer and VDO parts is going to be a complete challenge. That much I know for certain... To determine how to make the clock work, you're going to have to follow wire traces on an original and on the "new replacement" unit and see if everything ends up on the same wire in the incomming plug. 
While we're at it, you do realize that getting a "tach" signal on a diesel is going to be interesting... You best pull out a Bentley and read up on how to generate a pulse on a car that has no spark ignition... 


_Modified by where_2 at 12:06 AM 8-23-2009_


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_ 
While we're at it, you do realize that getting a "tach" signal on a diesel is going to be interesting... You best pull out a Bentley and read up on how to generate a pulse on a car that has no spark ignition... 


W Terminal + magic = tach?


----------



## smick (Jun 5, 2009)

I've done this. Do you need help?


----------



## philsip (Aug 21, 2009)

ive gave up on this because ive been told that a petrol car that the cluster came from uses apparently the distrubutor cap to send a signal to the RPM counter
the diesel electrics wont allow it as it hasnt got a distrabutor cap! i think its mean to relay on the alternator rotations to make a pulse!
but im still up for any way to get it to work! 
im taking the car to edition 38 this year so im not going to be doing any thing till after the show! but still any info would be grand


----------



## smick (Jun 5, 2009)

There is other way to get pulse for tachometer. I've mounted inductive sensor beside fuel pump sprocket. 
You will need different cluster (without MFA, only digital clock).
Circuit modification on tachometer input. Calibration of tachometer and here you go.
I can help you out if youre interested.


----------



## philsip (Aug 21, 2009)

sounds intresting but im just going to see if i can find a dash cluster from a TD model! at least then it will be full OEM and functional! cheers buddy any how


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (smick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smick* »_There is other way to get pulse for tachometer. I've mounted inductive sensor beside fuel pump sprocket. 
You will need different cluster (without MFA, only digital clock).
Circuit modification on tachometer input. Calibration of tachometer and here you go.
I can help you out if youre interested.


people have also been using the W wire off the alternator to feed into the tach.


----------



## smick (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: (woofie2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofie2* »_
people have also been using the W wire off the alternator to feed into the tach.

Yes I've done it that way too, but you need signal modifier, frequency divider, pulse counter (for tach calibration) and still all modifications on tach. And alternator belt slips often (wrong readings then).


----------

